# LOOKING for 1930’s Sidewalk Bike



## Casper (Jun 19, 2018)

boys models preferred but will look at all. Also looking for parts...fenders, seats, wheels/tires, handlebars,etc. Thanks! Kenny 559 438-922eight


----------



## kunzog (Jun 19, 2018)

I have this Steecraft by Murray


----------



## Casper (Jun 19, 2018)

Dang! That’s nice! I think I might have the correct front wheel. Can you pm me with a price? Thanks.


----------



## bairdco (Jun 19, 2018)

I've got a 30's "fairy" (pre Colson) 20" frame, and some other parts for it that I'm dying to get rid of.



(Size 9.5 shoe for reference. )


----------



## Casper (Jun 19, 2018)

Thanks for the reply! Please pm me what additional parts you might have and a price. Thanks


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Jun 19, 2018)

Casper said:


> View attachment 826214 View attachment 826215 View attachment 826216 View attachment 826217 View attachment 826218 View attachment 826219 View attachment 826221 View attachment 826222 boys models preferred but will look at all. Also looking for parts...fenders, seats, wheels/tires, handlebars,etc. Thanks! Kenny 559 438-922eight




See my ad in the tricycle section. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/late-1920s-colson-deluxe-sidewalk-speed-bike-project.119437/


----------



## Casper (Jun 28, 2018)

Still Looking. Don't be shy.....I'm ready to Buy $$


----------



## Casper (Jul 6, 2018)

bump


----------



## Kato (Jul 8, 2018)

Walnut House Antiques in Norwalk, Ohio - he has multiple that look old but not sure on the years
The guy has a page on Facebook under Walnut House Antiques


----------



## Casper (Jul 25, 2018)

Bump


----------



## ADKBIKES (Jul 31, 2018)

email for pictures of my sidewalk bike for sale  oldbikes@nycap.rr.com  Eric


----------



## Casper (Aug 14, 2018)

bump


----------



## locomotion (Aug 19, 2018)

I have a great original one for you, let me get some pics for you this week, I'll dig the bike out


----------



## Casper (Aug 19, 2018)

Cool, thanks for replying to my ad! I will wait to hear from you.


----------



## Casper (Sep 5, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Casper (Oct 28, 2019)

bump


----------



## XtremeGT (Nov 18, 2019)

Found one like this any info would be appreciated


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2019)

*1930's?* 16" Zephyr  $500 does not include lamp, battery can and klaxon, but may be available. *Mini tillers are killer! First post, pics 1-4

1930's?* 14" Boycraft? $300 Pics correct *Has Coaster Brake! Post #3 pics 13,14,15*








						FS, My Babies | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

These are complete to partials, so in this category they will go. Before you throw $$ at me, these are old pics, and parts may be different than shown... current descriptions Now up. 19teens ? 28" Mead Ranger truss $400 includes: Frame, plated Fork, Badge, Crank, Chain wheel, Mead Stem...




					thecabe.com


----------



## biggermustache (Nov 18, 2019)

Badged cadillac


----------



## Handyman (Nov 18, 2019)

I have a ruff ruff ruff Iver Johnson Girls $75 ...............Pete in Fitchburg








						Ruff !  Ruff !  Ruff !  Iver Johnson Sidewalk Bike... | Tricycles, Kids' Bicycles & Riding Toys
					

A friend of mine recently found this rough looking Iver Johnson Sidewalk bike at a local yardsale, and knowing I collect Ivers, he picked it up for me.  It is, however, an interesting little thing with the “Lovell” style chainring, looks like the remains of a TOC seat, and even a coaster brake...




					thecabe.com


----------



## 1motime (Nov 18, 2019)

biggermustache said:


> View attachment 1098012
> Badged cadillac



That is a cool little bike!


----------

